
Huawei abandoned by Google and major US chipmakers - yashwt07
https://medium.com/@yashwate07/huawei-abandoned-by-google-and-major-us-chipmakers-bf1e085d957a
======
hn45oye
Could turn out as a big problem for Huawei

